# Would you use a rice cooker pot on the stove?



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, I know the manufacturer would say no way.







Last month I bought a rice cooker at Goodwill and it didn't work. I even took the bottom off and tinkered with it and it looked fine but no dice. The pot is in great shape and has the lid and I keep thinking how nice it would be to cook rice in it on the stove so I could just keep it in that pot, rather than move the rice to a different dish after dinner. What do you think?

I wish people would make sure things work before donating them--we can't really afford to lose money on things, even $8 from Goodwill. At least I was able to remove the wiring and such from the outer part so the metal can be recycled--and will recycle the pot if I can't use it.


----------

